# Tropheus duboisi With Multies and Cyprichromis leptosoma???



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

The 100g or 120g tank I plan on setting up some day :roll: I was thinking of having in it a big colony of Multies and Cyprichromis leptosoma and I was wondering Could have Tropheus duboisi in the tank also?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have had tropheus with cyprichromis but don't know about Multies.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't add Tropheus to multifasciatus, if that is what you are referring to. If you are referring to Syno multi's, it should be fine.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, So what species besides the Cyprichromis can i have in with the Tropheus?


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

I have had boths simillis as multifasciatus and till now no problem what so ever.
Just provide enough shells so that the litle ones can hide, and there is absolutly no problemo.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not a prob for my multies while the Troph are under 5", dubs grow big though and any cichlid will eat what fits in its mouth.








Small Cyps though tend to get chewed make sure they are a decent size and Jumbos I think.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I once had a baby Boulengerochromis microlepis with my duboisi and reds......Although everything went fine, it is most definantly NOT recommended! 

By the way, 24....What kind of Ts are yours? They look nice. Also, they look rather like my old reds(I never knew the varient)

Excuse me for disturbing 

Ted


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Should have said they are Ndole. 1 WC and some F1s (well the WC group that the F1s were bred from were imported as that for sure) (A few other Sp Red look similar when still as young though).


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

You will need to pack quite a few tropheus in there any how so I would not get too excited about adding a bunch of non tropheus in there too.
That will mean just more water changes and more disruptions of breeding.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I'm entering day 2 of a similar experiment: 39 Ã- Tropheus Moorii Kasakalawe @ 1.75"+ with 7 Ã- Neolamprologus Brevis "Mtoto", and 50+ escargot shells. The footprint is 44" Ã- 24". It shall be interesting to see how this goes. So far, it's the Brevis who show any aggression whatsoever, and only when a Tropheus sticks it's face inside a shell!


----------

